# Dodge hill air raid shelter - 08/2011



## PaulPowers (Aug 14, 2011)

I was going to head down Tin Brook but the sky was threatening to rain and I didn't fancy getting wet so I headed down the air raid shelter on dodge hill.



> This network of tunnels, was hewn out of the red sandstone hills on which Stockport stands, to provide air raid shelters for 6,500 during the Second World War. The shelters were fitted with basic amenities: electric lights, benches and bunk beds, first aid post and sick bay



I headed down after scaring a couple of kids outside as I jumped over the fence.
There was also that un-nerving moment where I was taking pictures and a torch light came from the back of the shelter, turns out it was urban krackhead (28 days later) 

anyway on with the pics 



























Moi





And finally a little light play





Thanks for looking


----------



## derelicthunter (Nov 10, 2011)

great pics i live pretty much 10 mins from there and only been twice want to go again but unable to take pic as i dropped my cam down the lift shaft in barnes hospital


----------



## nelly (Nov 10, 2011)

derelicthunter said:


> great pics i live pretty much 10 mins from there and only been twice want to go again but unable to take pic as i dropped my cam down the lift shaft in barnes hospital



A serious photographer would have dived down head first to retrieve it!!! 

Nice photos Mr Powers


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 10, 2011)

I had forgotten about posting this, the pics are dodgy because the sony ran out of batteries so I had to use the bridge.

Not my best pics but a bloody good explore, if your in the area head down as soon as you can as the council are now set to seal them up


----------

